# MNT



## Desert Hound (Nov 12, 2021)

Up 2-0 vs Mex with a couple to go.

What I noticed is that these players seem quick and very good handling the ball and passing. 

There seems to be some good players on this team. All young as well. 

They looked really good today.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Nov 12, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Up 2-0 vs Mex with a couple to go.
> 
> What I noticed is that these players seem quick and very good handling the ball and passing.
> 
> ...


They looked ... good. It seems to me that the technical level of the US men is very close to the MX team. I can remember years ago thinking the US men only beat MX on grit when it happened.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Nov 13, 2021)

I can't remember the last USMNT that was so entertaining to watch.  Each team kept trading chances and the US gained the upper hand in the 2nd half when they stopped giving the ball away needlessly.  Enter CP at 60 minutes and you saw the definition of a game changer, while McKennie had his best game in a US shirt.  Not a GGG fan, but he really got everything right last night.


----------



## crush (Nov 13, 2021)

I saw the State of Ohio fired up for their countries soccer team and the players played with Ganas.  Go USA!!!!


----------



## tjinaz (Nov 13, 2021)

I enjoyed the game and thought that the US was sloppy.  Too many passes to no one or missed balls out of bounds.  MX had a better team game, better passing, connecting, countering .. in the first half.     Second half.. different game altogether.  The skill players turned it up for the US and got the win. Thought Musah and Weah were really the difference makers since last game.  McKennie looked good but I won't pump him up until he is more consistent.  USA has a solid midfield now.  Didn't hurt that MX was down their starting center backs but.. win is a win.  MX has some high quality players in Raul, and El Chuckie and they nearly scored a couple of times.  MX may have lost but they are not out.  They need to do what we did after our abject failure last world cup.  Find their young talented players and send them to Europe.   This rivalry is just heating up.  I would love to see either club challenge more in world cup.  No reason both can't be bigger players on the world stage.  I think these teams will run parallel.  We get better and they get better.  Maybe the day when CONCACAF is no longer a joke in the world cup is approaching.


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 31, 2022)

CP has essentially been iced out by Tuchel and Chelsea and doesn’t appear they will let him leave unless  something happens in the next 12 hours 

Some seem to be worried , but I say rest those hammies for Qatar!

Brendan Aaronson looks great for Leeds

I think we have a really good attack , little worried about the defense , but overall I think it would be a disappointment not to get out of the group


----------

